# Skyrim



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So what does everyone think? I'm on PC, and agree the interface isn't very good, but know that will be changing. I've heard people are already working on that in the community.

Double wielding? Pretty cool!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I would also like to hear a few opinions. I would buy it for Xbox or ps3 however.

Kevin


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm having a lot if fun with it, but you do have to know what you're getting into. It's a big game, and unless you use fast travel, a lot of walking. I prefer walking. Lots of little changes from the previous games.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I'm more of an action type gamer.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

even as a thief, it's pretty actiony.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, there is a lot of action, but these games are basically an entire world. Buying and selling, looting, killing bandits, questing etc. It's a fairly unique type of single player game. Of course once you discover a place, you can fast travel, but half the fun is discovering new places as you travel.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Have put in a _few_ hours, and totally enjoy it. The world is bigger than Oblivion, at least it seems like it to me...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

mobandit said:


> Have put in a _few_ hours, and totally enjoy it. The world is bigger than Oblivion, at least it seems like it to me...


I've got 4 or 6 hours in so far, and I agree it seems bigger than Oblivion.

I'm thoroughly enjoying it. I've been hooked on the series since Daggerfall, and Skyrim doesn't dissapoint, IMO. At least so far, it doesn't.

I haven't tried dual wielding anything yet. I generally play as a thief type player, so I sneak alot, and snipe from afar with my archery skills. I might have to create a brute just so I can run around with two swords hacking to bits everything that stands in my way.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Alas, I became a Mac owner last year. So PC gaming has slowed down quite a bit. I don't want to spend money just to put Windows on my Mac though Parallels or the like just so I can play games.

I'm hoping Skyrim gets ported to Mac soon. If not I wait for Diablo III

Last new release for me was Dragon Age II.


I had a friend who played Oblivion, and saw the previews/demos of Skyrim and it looks Great.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think there are unofficial ports, but I've never heard of them done by Bethesda.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I've got 4 or 6 hours in so far, and I agree it seems bigger than Oblivion.
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying it. I've been hooked on the series since Daggerfall, and Skyrim doesn't dissapoint, IMO. At least so far, it doesn't.
> 
> I haven't tried dual wielding anything yet. I generally play as a thief type player, so I sneak alot, and snipe from afar with my archery skills. I might have to create a brute just so I can run around with two swords hacking to bits everything that stands in my way.


I started as a Nord warrior type, wearing all heavy armor and wielding a two-handed war axe...did lots of damage! Now, after completing the main quest, I am working on some light armor/archery skills as a thief. Still having fun with it, and I know I haven't even found all of the locations.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

mobandit said:


> I started as a Nord warrior type, wearing all heavy armor and wielding a two-handed war axe...did lots of damage! Now, after completing the main quest, I am working on some light armor/archery skills as a thief. Still having fun with it, and I know I haven't even found all of the locations.


I haven't even started on the main quest, really. I went (without giving anything away to someone who hasn't played) to the point where you meet the leader of the blades.

From there I moved onto other things. You're looking at the arch-mage of the college, the Guild Master of the thieves guild, the Listener of the dark brotherhood.  I'll probably move onto the main quest for a little while next, before finishing up some of the other minor quests.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One suggestion, if you plan on doing the main quest, or at least starting the main quest, do not neglect your archery skills.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate to ask this, but Bethesda's games have always been crash-happy on PC's in the past. 

This one run any better?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have not had issues crashing, except once. However, I will qualify that by saying I'm using a 4gb LAA addon, though Bethesda has said they will do the same thing. I've also replaced a bunch of textures.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Found a really bad glitch on one of the side quests in Markarth...if you enter the home with the Vigilant in Markarth, make sure you save the game before you agree to enter the home! If it glitches, you will be locked in the house with no way of escape!

Really stunk to lose about an hour of game play...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Did you finish the things that needed to be done inside the abandoned house and it still stayed locked?

Initially I thought I was locked in with no way out, but when I did some exploring, there were some other things to do in the house, and when I agreed to do those, then I got out of the house... (without giving anything away )


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

"Sharkie_Fan" said:


> Did you finish the things that needed to be done inside the abandoned house and it still stayed locked?
> 
> Initially I thought I was locked in with no way out, but when I did some exploring, there were some other things to do in the house, and when I agreed to do those, then I got out of the house... (without giving anything away )


The vigilant never proceeded into the house, so it glitches there. I never had a chance to do anything else...


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

"Sharkie_Fan" said:


> Did you finish the things that needed to be done inside the abandoned house and it still stayed locked?
> 
> Initially I thought I was locked in with no way out, but when I did some exploring, there were some other things to do in the house, and when I agreed to do those, then I got out of the house... (without giving anything away )


It glitched...I couldn't get out. I did finally kill the Vigilant, but then the entire world had the weird video like I was still in the house, and there was the constant rumbling/booming...only way to get it to end was to reload an earlier save.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Bethesda launched the Creation Kit today, along with a 3gb download of high res textures. Will download tonight while I uninstall all the texture replacers I have installed currently.

Both are PC only of course.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I finally broke down and bought it, and I'm impressed. It's not crashed on me once (knock on wood).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The first unofficial patch should be out fairly soon, fixes quite a few things as well (quest fixes, item placement etc.)


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I sunk in so many hours into this game, i ended up putting it down once i got battlefield 3 though.
On my main file i was running around with a Khajit in full daedra armor, had archery and sneak skills leveled up nicely to offset the heavy armor weight and would use a daedra bow at distance, daedra dagger for sneak kills (there over powered lol) and would fight anything that survived that unarmed as khajit+daedra gauntlets= over powered.

I miss this game but gosh, battlefield 3 online multiplayer is far more addicting x.x


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe Headbomb's Weapons and Armor Fix adjusts these levels to make them more balanced. 

For PC users I also highly recommend Sounds of Skyrim (Wildlife and Dungeons are done so far), adds a lot of immersion, along with SkyUI (requires Skyrim Script Extender).


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I've lost many nights and weekends to this game. It's so hard to turn off once you are playing.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I am really stinkin' angry! I have a level 63 warrior...great weapons and armor...and this character is horribly glitched! I have several locations that I don't dare enter, as my Xbox locks as soon as I do. I can fast travel, but if I run the trails/roads, then I will have a lock within ten minutes...I have over 200 hours invested in developing this character...

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I do not, but you might want to sign up for the forums over there, forums.bethsoft.com and post in the XBOX area. They may have suggestions. I know Bethesda has worked with some to get their saved games to find bugs.

Some of the ones they've found manifest with particular combinations of things, certain quests open in certain stages, with particular items etc. It gets fairly complex.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> I do not, but you might want to sign up for the forums over there, forums.bethsoft.com and post in the XBOX area. They may have suggestions. I know Bethesda has worked with some to get their saved games to find bugs.
> 
> Some of the ones they've found manifest with particular combinations of things, certain quests open in certain stages, with particular items etc. It gets fairly complex.


Thanks, I'll give them a try.

UPDATE: It appears that after reaching higher levels (and accumulating a lot of stuff, visiting a lot of places, etc.) each time you save the game the savefile becomes too large. This is causing repeated freezes for a lot of Xbox 360 players. Time for a new patch, come on Bethesda!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Makes me glad I'm on PC. Of course I have several fix mods loaded and waiting for the first version of the "big kahuna".

Beta 2 of the first version of the unofficial patch is out. Fixes a ton of bugs. Keep in mind, the unofficial Oblivion patch took something like three years before he considered it complete. These are jut a couple of guys working on this as a hobby.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1359350-beta-unofficial-skyrim-patch-thread-3/


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, the console patch (1.5) is in the hands of Microsoft for "certification." It'll be another week or three before we see it. Until then, I have quit playing anything.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't know if it applies to XBox, but I had the same problem with PS3 version.

I disabled auto-save features and the lockups went away. Not ideal because you have to remember to do manual saves regularly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unofficial patch beta 3 is available, soon to be released as version 1. The fix list is quite impressive. They expect to work on it for a few years.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1362032-beta-unofficial-skyrim-patch-thread-4/


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

The 1.5 patch for Xbox did not resolve my issues...best guess, delete the character and start over. Thanks, Bethesda!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Check your keys. There is a bug where the Museum key will duplicate itself. If you have a ton of them find a chest in a dungeon (do not just drop them) and then put them in there and leave.

I just started playing this game after I shelved it 3 days after release day due to broken quests. It's too bad this game still has so many issues.

Oh and I don't know why everyone is afraid of the dragons. Get a horse and see what it does to a dragon. IMO the horses are the ones that will take over.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Are you on PC or console? If you're on PC it would probably be worth reporting on here, I don't see it previously reported.

https://unofficialskyrimpatch.16bugs.com/projects/7078

They are up to 1698 bugs reported to the Unofficial patch project.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

1.5 launched on xbox today. It fixed some issues but the companions quest is still bugged.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

That bug has been driving me bonkers.

In related news, the first DLC has been announced.

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Dawnguard

You know, it's odd how the board inserts that smiley, but at least the link works.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Draconis said:


> That bug has been driving me bonkers.
> 
> In related news, the first DLC has been announced.
> 
> ...


And the DLC is well worth the 1600 Microsoft points required to download it!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

PS3 user here, I cant wait for Dawngaurd. 

My main character is level 81 all leveled up legit ( I didnt use any glitches or bugs for free level ups). So its nice knowing there might be some monsters that can actually stand a chance against my character.

Im currently running a Altmer in Nightangale light armor that has been fortified to the max armor rating *567, you can go further but it wont matter*, Also rocking a maxed out daedric sword and maxed out nightangale blade. Not even ancient dragons or giants survive my power hit with both swords on master difficulty :<


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Inkosaurus said:


> PS3 user here, I cant wait for Dawngaurd.
> 
> My main character is level 81 all leveled up legit ( I didnt use any glitches or bugs for free level ups). So its nice knowing there might be some monsters that can actually stand a chance against my character.
> 
> Im currently running a Altmer in Nightangale light armor that has been fortified to the max armor rating *567, you can go further but it wont matter*, Also rocking a maxed out daedric sword and maxed out nightangale blade. Not even ancient dragons or giants survive my power hit with both swords on master difficulty :<


I had to delete my "leveled" character...still working on a new one...Nord warrior currently at Level 57...wearing Dawnguard armor at 718...I know, overkill. Dragonbone bow with dragonbone arrows, war axe, and greatsword...dragonbone weapons do more damage than daedric...all with fire damage enhancements and maxed out tempering.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Dawnguard adds Dragon Bone weapons? 

I'm stuck waiting for it (PC) but I guess I better deactivate my Dragon Bone weapon mod. (I've been using a sword from JaySus swords mod instead, so I have do not have any Dragon Bone weapons in storage).


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Dawnguard adds Dragon Bone weapons?
> 
> I'm stuck waiting for it (PC) but I guess I better deactivate my Dragon Bone weapon mod. (I've been using a sword from JaySus swords mod instead, so I have do not have any Dragon Bone weapons in storage).


Yes, Dawnguard adds Dragonbone weapons, heavier than Daedric, but they do more damage. You also get a crossbow, which is nearly as deadly as a maxed out bow...


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

New DLC for Skyrim launching next week...build your own home...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

mobandit said:


> New DLC for Skyrim launching next week...build your own home...


I hope they fine tuned item dragging and placing or this will be very interesting.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I hope they fine tuned item dragging and placing or this will be very interesting.


It won't be interesting, it will be impossible!


----------

